# New Windows 10 version?



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2019)

This message purportedly from Microsoft appeared on my desktop a few minutes ago:.

Restart and update to stay in support
for Windows 10 April 2018. Update ends 
in November 2019. Restart to install
a supported version of Windows.

Anyone else get this message? Is it for real?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes; it's for real.   Mine updated last night.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you, C'est Moi. I got concerned when it mentioned a new version of Windows. I know from past updates what unexpected things Microsoft can make happen when it updates. For one thing it took away my DVD drive and a student version of Microsoft Office and the photo app changed. I just wonder what this apparently quite significant update will do. While researching this new update I also found when support for Windows 10 will end.

_The terms closely follow Microsoft's pattern for other recent operating systems, continuing the policy of five years of mainstream *support* and *10* years of extended *support*. Mainstream *support* for *Windows 10 will* continue until Oct. 13, 2020, and extended *support* ends on Oct. 14, 2025.Jul 20, 2015 _

Not sure what the difference is with mainstream support and extended support, except for headaches for us simple users.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Yea. Mine has been aggravating me for awhile now. I just keep saying remind me later..

I don't have time for any more changes in my life right now......


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Thank you, C'est Moi. I got concerned when it mentioned a new version of Windows. I know from past updates what unexpected things Microsoft can make happen when it updates. For one thing it took away my DVD drive and a student version of Microsoft Office and the photo app changed. I just wonder what this apparently quite significant update will do. While researching this new update I also found when support for Windows 10 will end.
> 
> _The terms closely follow Microsoft's pattern for other recent operating systems, continuing the policy of five years of mainstream *support* and *10* years of extended *support*. Mainstream *support* for *Windows 10 will* continue until Oct. 13, 2020, and extended *support* ends on Oct. 14, 2025.Jul 20, 2015 _
> 
> Not sure what the difference is with mainstream support and extended support, except for headaches for us simple users.




Olivia--you probably won't notice much difference; it's still Windows 10.   The latest version is 1903.  https://www.howtogeek.com/343979/what-is-the-latest-version-of-windows-10/


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2019)

Version 1903 showed up on my system this afternoon.  I let it update while eating supper, then did the restart....probably took about 40 minutes overall.  I got back on the computer about an hour ago, and have noticed No problems.  I'm a firm believer in staying current with any updates.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 1, 2019)

No message yet but I have it set to update automatically so that might be why.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

I sure wish they kept Windows Seven, that blows 10 out of the water, But 10 is much better than Vista... Anyhow, Haven't got my update yet... I am sure it will come soon enough... 'sigh'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

I got rid of Windows!! Bought a Chromebook laptop, no more interruptions with downloads!!


----------



## Mike (Aug 1, 2019)

I know that Windows 10 has changed, when I got it
originally as a free download on to a Windows 8 PC,
it had a 32 bit section and a 64 bit section, now it only
has the 64 bit, so somehow all my old programmes are
now 64 bit, Microsoft must have used some magic to
get them to work.

When I checked a couple of days ago the old versions all
had 64 bit in red after their names.

Mike.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey Ken,on your recommendation,a friend took me yesterday to Best Buy,I bought a HP chromebook
It was time for me to downsize after having a 8 yr old Windows 7 computer


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hey Ken,on your recommendation,a friend took me yesterday to Best Buy,I bought a HP chromebook
> It was time for me to downsize after having a 8 yr old Windows 7 computer


I am sure you will enjoy it as much as I do....


----------



## Olivia (Aug 1, 2019)

I did run the latest Windows 10 update but it took 2-1/2 hours! And I didn't mean to do it just then. I was only going to shut down to test a new program I downloaded. But what I did instead was click on the "update and startup" choice. Bad mistake, because it made me wait and wait and wait to check on my new program (which was the DVD player program that Microsoft took away in one of the previous updates). This is one example of he who can give can also take away. I expect anything from Microsoft nowadays which is why I planned to backup some things before setting off the update ticking bomb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I got rid of Windows!! Bought a Chromebook laptop, no more interruptions with downloads!!



Does the Chromebook solely run on batteries, or can you use AC power also?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> Does the Chromebook solely run on batteries, or can you use AC power also?


Both


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

Can you play online games with it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> Can you play online games with it?


Not reallygoodones,limited on space..I have many games on my Touch Screen Tablet..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

I've been getting the update pop-up, and have just been ignoring/deleting it.  When I'm ready I'll set it up to do it at the end of the day when I normally shut down my computer.  I'll just leave it on and let them do their thing, that way if it takes a long time, I won't be affected.  When they said I had till November, I wasn't in a hurry, but I'll probably do it sometime this month.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 8, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been getting the update pop-up, and have just been ignoring/deleting it.  When I'm ready I'll set it up to do it at the end of the day when I normally shut down my computer.  I'll just leave it on and let them do their thing, that way if it takes a long time, I won't be affected.  When they said I had till November, I wasn't in a hurry, but I'll probably do it sometime this month.




It finally did it on it's own I ran out of the options of later..Told me it would pick a time when I wasn't active.
The first time I put it to sleep instead of shut down it updated during the night.
I can't see any changes other than it took away my wall paper. I don't use Microsoft as my browser I use Chrome.
I know google chrome gets bad reviews but at this point they already know what kind of toilet paper I use so I can't see that it matters.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2019)

My pop up showed as a notification on my desktop.  So it was easy to just clear all notifications/delete it.  I don't like being pushed to do something, so if I have to clear it again, I'll do it.  I have IE11, Edge (which I never use) and Firefox.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2019)

I got one of those notifications, too.  I'll get around to it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> I sure wish they kept Windows Seven, that blows 10 out of the water, But 10 is much better than Vista... Anyhow, Haven't got my update yet... I am sure it will come soon enough... 'sigh'



I agree.  I used Windows 7 for years and liked it just fine.  IMHO it was much more user friendly than Windows 10.  I absolutely HATE Windows 10.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 12, 2019)

I felt the same way about Win7, until recently when I fired up the old laptop that still has 7 on it.   Man, that was annoying.    I guess I got used to 10 after all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2019)

Well, last night when I returned to my computer, I saw that it was already doing that update on its own.  After waiting over an hour, I just went to bed.  Looks like things are okay this morning, except the photo background of my Windows log in page is blurry.  Restarted the computer and still the same.  If I come across any problems with the update, I'll post them here.


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi SeaBreeze, the update included an on/off switch for
the blurred effect it seems.

Here is a link to a Microsoft page that explains how-to!

Click Here.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I got rid of Windows!! Bought a Chromebook laptop, no more interruptions with downloads!!


I've changed to a Chromebook, too.  Switch on and straight in...no waiting for updates.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Mike, good to know!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2019)

Mike said:


> Hi SeaBreeze, the update included an on/off switch for
> the blurred effect it seems.
> 
> Here is a link to a Microsoft page that explains how-to!
> ...


Worked perfectly Mike, quick and simple!  Went to Settings, Colors, and turned the Transparency switch off. Thanks again!


----------



## Mike (Aug 16, 2019)

I am pleased that it worked for you SeaBreeze, I am
only too happy to help if I can.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2019)

I got one recently and a day after that I was online and the screen went berserk like I have never seen before. It flashing and breaking up and moving all over while changing colors. I shut it down convinced I had burned it up somehow despite be plugged in to a surge suppressor. I waited for about a half hour and powered back up and it has been working very well ever since. Don't ask me, I just use them.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

Available online from amazon, or ebay or good books stores..


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*I just did the major update, I guess. Took over 2 hours.  I was surprised my internet did not "forget" my sign ins.   Not sure what will be different.*


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Available online from amazon, or ebay or good books stores..


I was looking more on how to fix the computer when it goes crazy. probably youtube could help there.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I was looking more on how to fix the computer when it goes crazy. probably youtube could help there.



Have you tried the Windows 10 troubleshooter?  It's part of Windows 10.


----------

